# Great book for any martial artist



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey y'all!!!

Im starting this thread to give you all my review (or partial review since I havent utilized all of it) of a book that I picked up on conditioning for the martial arts. Its called Complete Conditioning for the Martial Arts by Sean Cochran. 

Well my lifting style seemed to be hampering my progress. While I was picked up the material and excecuting it well I was slow. At the gym my lifting was about pure weight. I was gaining muscle and size (gi was getting tight LOL) but I wasnt fast. This showed up in my sparring more than anything, I just wasnt fast enough. Well I stopped lifting and sharnk quite a bit, but at the same time my speed improved I was able to hold my own even against upper ranks. I wanted to start lifting again because lets face it its good for you. I looked around at a Borders here in town and found this book. I flipped through a couple of pages, liked what I saw and bought it.

It gives a real good break down of how to isolate specific muscels to improve speed, power and endurance. It shows you how to stretch and isolate certain joints that people have more common problems with (knees, shoulders). 

I havent been able to apply the workout routines because of recent knee problems, but I have used the stretching. Im pumped about the results as well. My knee feels better than it has in almost a year. There for a while I was scared that it was really bad, but now it feels great. It is not a 100% but Im very optimistic that it will be soon. 

Here is a like to the book on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Cond...559328?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190315755&sr=1-14

B


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a title I'll be adding to my library.  Thanks for the review and link.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 20, 2007)

bydand said:


> Looks like a title I'll be adding to my library.  Thanks for the review and link.


no problem. Let me know what you think after you pick it up. 

B


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review!  I've seen that book at Borders but didn't recognize the author.  I'd been meaning to check the Amazon reviews but it slipped my mind.  Glad to know it's a good one.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice review, I think I will be added a new book this weekend.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for the review...I'll be looking it up as well!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 21, 2007)

Heh, I was in a bookstore the other day and saw this particular book, and was thinking "I'll wait for a sign to see if I should pick it up or not" thanks for providing my sign!​


----------

